# Weekend pass - BMQ



## JDoom (26 Sep 2013)

During BMQ, if a recruit applies for a weekend leave pass and it is approved, are they required to use it? Could they decide at the last minute that they would prefer to remain on base for the weekend?

(Apologies if the answer is buried here somewhere, but I didn't see this specifically on related threads...)


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Sep 2013)

Usually they will tell your platoon if you earned and deserve a weekend pass (after week 4). If they say you have the weekend off, you have to be conscious, healthy and with sound judgement to be able to perform and conduct duties to standard for Monday morning.

Nobody says you MUST leave base, but trust me, at one point or another you will want to get away.


----------



## Fatty Brisket (5 Oct 2013)

It might also be useful to note that the SOP's designate a region (including St Jean & Montreal) as a local area. After indoc you are allowed to go to anywhere in the local area without a leave pass as long as you return to the base before the specified time. Your instructors can deny this privilege, extend indoc, or assign you duties, but unless there is a special restriction you can simply leave on Friday night and return on Sunday. The leave pass and memo's are usually only necessary for going outside the designated local area such as a personal trip to Ottawa or something.


----------

